# "It wasn't my fault!" I got into a wreck thread..



## Abel1337 (Nov 20, 2008)

This thread is for posting all the little fender bender stories you have gotten into. This may include citing those pesky mailboxes that just magically seem to pop up outta no where. Maybe you let your wife borrow the keys and she drove your car into the HOT WATER HEATER!!.

The hot water incident is true and to this day I still cant believe how she managed to do it. Oh well at least it wasnt my fault! meh


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

My last car was a 2003 maxima SE. I let my (at that time) soon-to-be wife borrow it to run to the store. She got home crying saying that someone hit her in the parking lot and scraped up the front bumper.


Flash forward two years: I trade in the car and later that day she finally comes clean: she hit a light post.


----------



## spazmataz (Aug 6, 2006)

my cousin said she could drive... i refused to give her my keys but she snatched them anyways.. she was already in the driver's seat so i figured, what the heck!1 might as well!! Drive right out of my spot straight into the neighbor's car!! am like WTF!! you didnt even try to turn! Wasnt my fault :dunno:


----------



## spazmataz (Aug 6, 2006)

GBauer said:


> My last car was a 2003 maxima SE. I let my (at that time) soon-to-be wife borrow it to run to the store. She got home crying saying that someone hit her in the parking lot and scraped up the front bumper.
> 
> Flash forward two years: I trade in the car and later that day she finally comes clean: she hit a light post.


lol!!! nice one!


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

spazmataz said:


> lol!!! nice one!


I'm glad you found it funny...


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

GBauer said:


> My last car was a 2003 maxima SE. I let my (at that time) soon-to-be wife borrow it to run to the store. She got home crying saying that someone hit her in the parking lot and scraped up the front bumper.
> 
> Flash forward two years: I trade in the car and later that day she finally comes clean: she hit a light post.


I assumed that you didn't divorce her? :dunno: :eeps:


----------



## phoenixreborn (Mar 30, 2008)

I totaled my 325i avoiding small wild life. I crashed into about 4 small trees just a couple of weeks ago having a little fun with summer tires and dsc off. They had to pull me out of the woods with a SWAT tank. None of this was my fault. I did drive my thunderbird into my garage when I first started driving. That WAS my fault.

Note the SWAT vehicle clearly wasn't necessary, but must have been in the area.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

i was at a stop light at hollywood and highland a Suburban runs it Tbones me, driver was drunk :thumbdwn: defiantly not my fault


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

Missmodena310 said:


> i was at a stop light at hollywood and highland a Suburban runs it Tbones me, driver was drunk :thumbdwn:


I got a drunk driving story too! A drunk driver passed out on the highway, somehow took the same exit that I just took that I use to get to my house. I see this car weaving back and forth (the tires hit the curb, bounce off and go to the other side curb, bounce off of that and then back the other side and repeat). I was think "WTF is going on back there" and then the next thing is I get slammed into the rear end of car and who know what speed (remember, she was passed out drunk) and I did all I could to stop my car from flying across the intersection and stopped in time. The drunk driver didn't even wake up when she rear end me and she had to be dragged out and take to the hospital for her to wake up and then off to the pokey with a DWI charge. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Abel1337 (Nov 20, 2008)

One time my friend had a drunk driver run into his living room. It was rediculous and it woke a new born baby


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

pintnight said:


> I got a drunk driving story too! A drunk driver passed out on the highway, somehow took the same exit that I just took that I use to get to my house. I see this car weaving back and forth (the tires hit the curb, bounce off and go to the other side curb, bounce off of that and then back the other side and repeat). I was think "WTF is going on back there" and then the next thing is I get slammed into the rear end of car and who know what speed (remember, she was passed out drunk) and I did all I could to stop my car from flying across the intersection and stopped in time. The drunk driver didn't even wake up when she rear end me and she had to be dragged out and take to the hospital for her to wake up and then off to the pokey with a DWI charge. :thumbdwn:


jesus glad your ok! i was at a stop light and i was in a small convertible thank god a german car! and the suburban was speeeding he hit me on my passenger side, flinging my car across the road where it came to rest next to a food stand. my pit bull was in my car, unhurt. my passenger had a broken wrist, i had a few bruised ribs. LAPD said if i had been in honda or something i would have died along with my dog and passenger. I fkn hate drunk drivers. But out of that i got my new BMW :thumbup:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Abel1337 said:


> One time my friend had a drunk driver run into his living room. It was rediculous and it woke a new born baby


o my...thats insane glad nothing happened to the baby


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Paging Tgee, paging Tgee...


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

Missmodena310 said:


> jesus glad your ok! i was at a stop light and i was in a small convertible thank god a german car! and the suburban was speeeding he hit me on my passenger side, flinging my car across the road where it came to rest next to a food stand. my pit bull was in my car, unhurt. my passenger had a broken wrist, i had a few bruised ribs. LAPD said if i had been in honda or something i would have died along with my dog and passenger. I fkn hate drunk drivers. But out of that i got my new BMW :thumbup:


That's how I got my first BMW. A nice big check and used that to put down on the car.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

pintnight said:


> That's how I got my first BMW. A nice big check and used that to put down on the car.


yea my insurance gave me alot for my SL 500. so glad i got the BMW much better than the benz :thumbup:


----------



## Abel1337 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bmwcat said:


> Paging Tgee, paging Tgee...


What in the world is that supposed to mean? Some people, I swear, are dumb..


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Abel1337 said:


> What in the world is that supposed to mean? Some people, I swear, are dumb..


i think hes referring to someone on the 'fest that may have interest in this thread :dunno:


----------



## woh0 (Feb 26, 2008)

He Slamed into my old G35. I wasnt even in the car.

Funny thing is, he didnt even have a license :rofl:

.....oh wait...


----------



## pjhansman (Mar 29, 2005)

phoenixreborn said:


> I crashed into about 4 small trees just a couple of weeks ago *having a little fun with summer tires and dsc off*. They had to pull me out of the woods with a SWAT tank. *None of this was my fault.*


Perhaps I'm just missing the sarcasm?


----------



## Abel1337 (Nov 20, 2008)

And remeber always tell your insurance agent either: "It wasnt my fault." Or "It was most certainly stolen!"


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Abel1337 said:


> What in the world is that supposed to mean? Some people, I swear, are dumb..


:rofl:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Double-S said:


> :rofl:


What do you expect...he's Canadian... :slap:


----------



## SteveThePirate (Nov 7, 2008)

First incident: I was with a group of friends in my 89 Nissan Pathfinder going to Stinson beach on the coast of CA. It was a small two lane winding highway. There was a Volvo station wagon in front of me that was going a bit slow because it was loaded to the roof with crap inside. The driver pulls off into one of the courtesy bypass lanes. I sped up a little to get passed him so that he could get back onto the road. There was a sharp turn after the bypass and I was going a little too fast, my passenger side tires went off the road into the gravel and lost traction, when I tried to correct to get back onto the road the tires grabbed traction really quick and shot me into the oncoming traffic lane and cliff face drop off. I over corrected trying to avoid hitting an oncoming car and slammed into the cliff wall on the other side which in turn made the vehicle slide sideways and flip. I had already reduced speed enough that all it did was, due to inertia flip onto its side. I was the only mildly hurt because the driver***8217;s side window shattered on my arm when it broke as it hit the pavement. No one else that was in the car got hurt and we had to climb out of the now top of the Pathfinder. The car blocked one and ¼ lanes and we had to direct traffic while waiting for DOT and the tow truck to come. Big tour busses where bypassing my car and their tires were almost half off the road with the cliff drop whilst doing it. I told the police exactly what happen and the laughed because they said they usually get stories about rouge dear jumping out in the middle of traffic or some shiet. So didn***8217;t give me any citations or anything. 
Second incident: I used to live in downtown Seattle on 8th and spring. I was leaving to go to work and was driving through a stop light (green for me) when this lady in a maroon Grand Prix decided that she wasn***8217;t going to stop on a red light and blew through it T-boning me in my at the time new to me Mazda B-4000. Her car***8217;s front end was completely totaled and alls that happen to my truck was the driver***8217;s side front fender, bumper and head light was smashed in. No one was hurt here either. She apologized for being stupid and running the light on account of not paying attention.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Abel1337 said:


> What in the world is that supposed to mean? Some people, I swear, are dumb..


Look in a mirror lately? 

On topic, I have three letters:

JFB!!!!


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Abel1337 said:


> What in the world is that supposed to mean? Some people, I swear, are dumb..


 You're obviously a complete noobie in these parts. And clueless, too.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

I was sitting in my buddy's new building he just leased for his towing business (the irony will kick in later).

I looked down to snake a wire through the floor when I heard a series of 3 loud crashing noises.

I looked up and out the window. Where my Grand Cherokee was parked before there now was .... nothing!

I walked outside and found the Jeep 50 feet down the street with 3 wheels and every suspension component in the back of the vehicle looking like pretzels. There were also 3 other totalled cars scattered around the area. The perp got out of his 1/2 lexus (that's all that was left) and tried to walk away.... he was so hammered he only made it 6 feet.

My buddy went and got a truck from the back and towed my Jeep 30 feet inside the yard.

That is how I got my 328i.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Bmwcat said:


> You're obviously a complete noobie in these parts. And clueless, too.


funny how well they can spot their own .... :rofl:


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> funny how well they can spot their own .... :rofl:


:flipoff::rofl:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Bmwcat said:


> :flipoff::rofl:


not you, him ... jeebus  :rofl:


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Only crash I've ever been in was when I was 4 yrs old...driving down the interstate a car crosses the median and slams into the side of our car and sent us spinning. What happened was dude that hit us had a heart attack on the on ramp and died, but he had set his cruise control and kept going. He hit us and went another 1/4 mile before the car caught on fire...but I had some glass in my eyes and had to get stitches :eeps:


----------



## Watchdog (Jan 23, 2005)

Abel1337 said:


> This thread is for posting all the little fender bender stories you have gotten into. This may include citing those pesky mailboxes that just magically seem to pop up outta no where. Maybe you let your wife borrow the keys and she drove your car into the HOT WATER HEATER!!.
> 
> The hot water incident is true and to this day I still cant believe how she managed to do it. Oh well at least it wasnt my fault! meh


You have to tell us the story!


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

pjhansman said:


> Perhaps I'm just missing the sarcasm?


I kinda wondered about that too.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Bmwcat said:


> You're obviously a complete noobie in these parts. And clueless, too.


...or not part of the secret circle.


----------



## 87vert (May 15, 2008)

2 months after buying the BMW, Driving down the road in the right hand lane, Guy on my left just decides he wants to be in my lane and sideswipes the car. He told the insurance company it was only minor damage, 6000 dollars later his insurance wasnt so happy.


----------



## Alarbus (Oct 30, 2008)

In college, I drove a bunch of my friends to the Ren Faire in my dad's van. Came back Sunday evening, in the dark, and I'm being paranoid, cautious, etc. Get back to school safely, drop off the van and pick up my Celica. I'm headed to the grocery store to get food for the week, and the roads are almost completely empty. BAM! Someone ran into me from behind, BACKS UP, goes around me, and drives through the red light.

Car going the other way flicks on his lights (Hi officer!) pulls a U turn in the middle of the road, and takes off after her. Guy comes running out of the gas station with a cordless as I pull into his lot, he's already called the police station. When the other officer arrived, I was able to give him the make of car, color and plate, and the fact there was another officer in pursuit. I don't know the outcome, but she basically had DWI, Hit and Run, and running a red light. With an officer watching. And because I let off the brake when she hit me, the continued force pushed my car forward a foot or two, and didn't damage the bumper at all.

I spent the whole weekend paranoid while driving the van, full of people and out of state, and nothing happened. A quarter mile from my school, the above happens. WTF!


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Driving to work, minding my own business. Guy two lanes over to my left decides at the last minute to turn right in front of me. I had nowhere to go. $21,500 later, and I still don't have my car back (this was 10 weeks ago).


----------

